# Why do kinks happen?



## VenomVipe (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone know why kinks appear? I was just wondering because Angus has developed 2 more about one inch up the tail and then 2 inches up for the other. Is there any way this can be prevented by a diet change. I am just curious.


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 20, 2009)

I heard blues have them because of inbreeding?


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes that is true but Ive heard of other people with kinky tails that bought from Bobby and that means that inbreeding cant be the only cause of kinking. Thanks for that thought. Anyone else have a clue? lol


----------



## crazyskohl (Sep 20, 2009)

well not really but i have a felling that it may be inbreeding.


----------



## The captain (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep plenty of people here are in the "kink club"

My tegu shipped with one, and as he got larger it progressed up his tail. At this point its tail looks like :

---~~~====(,TEGU,)*> 

LOL


----------



## The captain (Sep 20, 2009)

Really though, i will get a pic.

For the record my tegu is an '08 extreme. That really makes me DOUBT that inbreeding is the cause of all this kinking. One generation just doesnt seem like enough time.


----------



## The captain (Nov 23, 2009)

I got an email that this thread recieved a reply, but i see nothing... Did something get deleted? I ask because i really need to know all i can about kinks.


----------



## chris allen (Nov 23, 2009)

I have seen this in some beardeds. Over the past year buying some stock, I have two that came from the same breeder. Both of them have slight kinks in their tails. No other dragons I bought had this. All of them have the same setup basically, which tells me it was either genetic, or from incubation. Also, it wasn't noticeable until they were maybe 6 months old, as a hatchling you couldnt feel or see anything.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Nov 23, 2009)

I got 08 extreme from someone at 6 months of age last March and he had a kink and a very wavy tail towards the tip, plus other signs of slight MBD. I drastically increased his UVB exposure (measured with a meter at around 40-50 mW/cm2 at the substrate level) and he spent most of the summer outside. His diet is mostly chicks, quail and rodents and some supplemented turkey. Over the past 8 months both the waves and the kink became a lot less visible. I suspect it's calcium, either not enough in the diet or not enough UVB exposure.


----------



## Beazer (Nov 24, 2009)

Id have to say I agree with gboleslavsky. Usually in any lizard, or even some geckos, tail kinks are a sign of MBD. Its a little bit too much to type about so probably just google it. Usually people dont catch it until its in its more advanced stages though. Just dont go tossing the animal tons more calcium and do be careful how much uvb exposure you may give them. Some times there is such thing as too much, but I don't know if its a major threat with your more readily available uvb bulbs on the store shelves, just really put some thought into how its setup and making sure they have different levels of basking under uvb. Also, make sure you replace your UVB bulbs every 4-6 months. Just cause the light is shining doesnt mean its emitting uvb. But definitely google and get different opinions on MBD and also reading on UVB is always helpful. Maybe take the animal to a reptile vet, if its within your budget, and get x-rays done, its more for the animals benefit. I hope that kinda helped lol. 

-Jon DeLong


----------

